# Does your Hav Lick hands alot?



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie is an adorable Hav,well behaved good with children,plays gently with our cats,good at tricks!and very loving,[here comes the but]but he licks, my DH's hands,when ever he sits on his lap,or trys to lick his face which drives my DH mad,it doesn't bother me,but I'm not sure how to get rid of this habit,so my DH can enjoy his cuddles with Dizzie.Has anyone got any suggestions?Love and Licks Clare and Dizzie.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

YES! Tucker licks our hands every time he sits with us. We figured he likes the salty taste.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Lilly licks our hands a lot! We really don't enjoy it. Can't wait to hear other responses.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hands - not so much. Here, it is ears and feet. I am usually barefoot and anytime I sprawl on the couch, Augie is licking feet. Yeah, I know, gross (for him)! The ear lickies drive me nuts. We haven't figured out how to discourage him either.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe licks hands and feet, but not obsessively. He will come over to you, lie down, give you a few licks, then ignore you. He loves to lick Tim's ears, mine, not so much (is this proof that women are cleaner? I think yes). However, trying to get Roscoe to give kisses on commands is nearly impossible. If I go over and ask for kisses, he turns his head. What a snoot!

Maddie on the other hand is the kissiest monster of all time! Especially with men. She will literally ATTACK any guy's face with sooooo many kisses. She also likes to lick feet and hands, but no where near as much as she likes to smother your face in kisses.

As for stopping it, I don't know. You could try a food lure, praise and treat when he goes for the face but you lure him away.

Personally, I am a HUGE fan of doggy kisses. I could sit there all day long and have dogs lick me. I think it's awesome. Even stranger dogs, like at Roscoe's lesson last night, this chocolate lab kept kissing all over my face and the owner kept apologizing - I guess she thought I was just being nice when I said I don't mind! LOL (yes, I know I'm a bit weird when it comes to dogs...proud of it!)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:kiss::kiss:Hello there in Merry Old England. Licking like your describing is generally an appeasement gesture. Simple saying lets be friends. If your not comfortable with face licking , simple train an off cue. But they really like face kisses.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I've taught my boys how to kiss on command so that I could get them to stop kissing on command. It didn't really work. They do kiss on command, but the reverse they never caught onto, LOL!

My husband and I really don't mind the kissing at all, though, so we never tried to press the matter. Perhaps if I cared a bit more they would have gotten it! Why don't you try teaching kisses and then see if you can teach no kisses? If you're persistent it just might work!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fortunately, Kodi kisses just the right amount for us. A quick licky greeting when he first sees us, or a sleepy lick as he settles in for the night, but he's not obsessive about it. I don't like it when you cant get a dog to stop.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's a face, ear, hand, toe, leg licker..lol 
Basically anywhere he has access to gets licked repeatedly but he'll usually stop if you ask him to. 
He's lickiest (I know, not a real word  ) when you've just gotten out of the bath or after applying lotion. 
I have a friend with a pom/peke mix that loves to clean noses...together they keep the kids faces *very* clean :angel:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

To steal a quote from Amy (Posh's mom) - Abby just can't hold her licker! I don't mind a couple of licks but she is a little obsessive about it and I don't know how to stop her but, I sure would be interested in any ideas!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We have a cue for kisses and a cue for no kisses. Its just a matter of them understanding what your asking them to do. My Hav seems really eager to please so training most things has been easy. Except he does have Hyper Arousel issues and I did need outside help for this. Just keep trying I don't mind kisses but often friends do not like kisses or jumping (Yeah I know he does live here they don't). I want my guests to be confortable.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't stand dog's licking, and have always taught every dog I owned NOT to lick. It has been more of a challenge with some than others. Tucker LOVES/loved to lick, and it took tons of repetition. He's good with me now, (it took seemingly constant "no licks" though, for the first year,) but he thinks others are fair game, because no one else tells him "no lick". Well, no, he sees my folks once a year and they don't let him lick and he's good with them.

He give's me "air kisses." I get a kick out of him doing that, it makes me think of high society folks and their air kisses.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No my girls are not lickers. Galen will for a few licks on feet, but not hands. BUT I have discouraged it as I do not like the licking and I have a small grand daughter that I did not want them licking on.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Harley boy is a licker. I taught him early on how to give kisses. And, I must admit, I love it.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hm....come to think of it, neither one of mine are lickers either. Every once in a while they will give face kissies. I do have this one hand cream, Philosophy Fresh Cream, they go wild when I have that on.......so does my hubbyound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you Shari and Sandi for saying you do not like licky kisses. It makes me feel better for training all my dogs no kisses unless I say "kisses". I have friends who don't like it and I love them too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

DH and I are fine with licking and kissing. Benji is a licker and more obssessive licker with DH. But DH doesn't mind it. Both furballs have wrapped him around their little paws. Lizzie doesn't kiss anyone else but me and it is only once a day and when I come back home after a 2+ hours trip. If I am back within a hour, she does't kiss or lick.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella is not a licker. She likes to sniff ears but all she does is sniff. She has occasionally given me a quick kiss on the face but really very seldom. I like it that way, I'm not a fan of being licked. I didn't teach her not to though, she just never has.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln will only really lick us if we have lotion or chapstick or something like that on that he wants to taste 

Scout, on the other hand, uses his tongue like most dogs use their noses. He MUST taste his world. Everything. Anything. Constantly. He is a BIG kisser.

Even when he is lying on the couch, floor, etc. I see his tongue popping out to taste whatever he is lying on. His tongue has a life of its own. So, if we don't want to be licked, we just stay out of tongue-range


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

My pup, he licks appropriately. To say hi, I like you, I'm submissive, to say sorry. and he likes to clean my face right before I go to sleep. not a big fan of that. 

but his other licks are 1-2 and he's out. I'm about to put a cue on it, but I confess I like the spontaneity of his licks. and he slays almost every stranger with it. He sniffs their face politely, and then gives them a little hello lick.

He does like toes too. not mine, but other folks.

and Jane, one of my big dogs, Cosmo, when he was alive, man, he was a lotion freak. really hard for him NOT to lick it all off, I guess he liked the taste of it. That wasn't as fun being 125 lbs, he has a big tongue and used it.
He didn't lick otherwise. not at all.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Clover didn't used to lick, but as he's gotten older, he licks everything. I don't mind a stray lick but he'll lie there and lick for half an hour or more. 

I taught him the command "Enough" which is a generic command that means "What you were doing was ok, but you need to stop now." Same command for barking, digging in his bed, etc. I'm a big fan of commands that span several circumstances! Gives you something to say in circumstances you might otherwise need to teach a word for.

When you've had enough of whatever they are doing, I give them a firm "Enough" command which usually makes them stop and look at me. At that point, I'll move my arm (foot, leg) out of reach, say thank you, and tell him to just lie down. If he goes back to lick again, I say enough and put him on the floor and ignore him. They get the idea pretty quickly.

I also reserve "No" for something that's a BIG DEAL, so whenever I say it they stop and stare at me because they know it matters. 

~K


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

The enough command sounds like a really good idea,I shall have ago at that one,as you say NO is for serious offences!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

nope! Rufus licks daddy's head alot, it must be salty, but mine don't really lick hands.


----------

